# I failed my driving test and now I feel stupid and hate my self



## The Texas Gamer (Aug 18, 2015)

Basically the lady and we went to parallel park and I hit the curb and now I feel mad and I feel stupid and mad. When I practiced I did fine(I did it in two moves even)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Don't feel bad. It took me two times and I didn't even have to parallel park. I can't do that to save my life. I just drove down a street and made a turn pretty much. I still can't really drive. But I do have my license. I'm pretty sure you will do much better next time, don't worry.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I failed twice, passed a month ago on my third try. Every single time, I made stupid mistakes and I hated myself for them.

Trust me, when you pass, you won't give your tests a second thought, regardless of the mistakes you made.


----------



## Asrais (Aug 22, 2015)

Aww - I'm sorry you failed your test. I failed my first test too - and it sounds exactly like what you did! In practice lessons I was fine, did everything perfect. On the day of my test, I completely choked, nerves got the better of me. 

Afterwards, I was gutted - I cried for ages when I got home. The next day, though, I booked my re-test. I didn't leave enough time for me to coward out, I just went straight ahead a did it. Second test, my nerves were bad, but not as bad, and I passed with no faults.

Most people don't pass the first time. Don't feel stupid - parallel parking must be what most people fail at and I'm sure the tester has seen a lot worse than you.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i only passed my driving test because there was no parallel parking. i still can't do it.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I still have anxiety about taking the test. My parallel parking skills are not so great. Or parking skills in general.  I just need to finally take it so I'm out of this rut of not having my license.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I failed mine on the first time, too (automatic fail.....I forgot to look in my side mirrors when turning right). Just keep retaking it till you pass. You'll get past this.


----------



## Mahalia (Mar 1, 2015)

I parallel park fine too but touched the curb on my test because I was so nervous but I had a really nice examiner. Keep on going. It's just a tiny part of your life.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Practice makes perfect.

Stop being hard on yourself. You're not stupid.

I know coworkers who are in their 30s+ who live happy lives despite not even having a car nor license or acquire one very later on in life. So why the pressure to pass now asap? Take it at your own comfortable pace but please try and practice when you have spare time if you really want the luxury of driving asap. I have friends who failed or had some accidents and view it as a traumatic experience so they procrastinate driving. It's their life yet if they're unhappy not being able to get from point A to B in a timely manner on their own, that's on them to slowly overcome if they truly desire such a thing. Live life the way you see fit as long as you're genuinely content and happy, few people are and wind up striving for such until they draw their last breath. It's good to have motivation and goals, it occupies your mind and makes things happen. A predictable repetitive non-challenging life leads to boredom, unhappiness, depression.


----------



## MAlinka (Sep 3, 2015)

Aww, don't feel bad... I know a person who failed six times, but he didn't stop and kept going till he got his license, just try to do better next time


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Aww I'm sorry. It took me three tries and I got it on my third. Just dumb mistakes like being to focused on speed and nearly running a red light or turn into the wrong lane. I felt horrible after the second fail! But when I went in for the third try I made myself think "I can do this!" "I'm a great driver!" Just get it in your head and you can do it!

I had the worst examiner but when I got it in my head that I could do it I got all calm and passed.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

It's not the end of the world  
You'll get it next time!


----------



## fJ27n941G76E8 (Sep 1, 2015)

I didn't have social anxiety as bad then, as I have it now, so I didn't struggle a whole lot. Come to think of it, I don't think it's even required to even pass the parallel parking portion of the test in my state. It's still pretty easy though, once you get the hang of it. Keep practicing and eventually you'll be able to do it without using the mirrors as much.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

You're not the first person to fail it and you won't be the last. You'll get your license soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

I failed mine 3 times and passed on the fourth. Twice was my fault, once he failed me on purpose. I could tell he was looking to fail me, because he made me do all the difficult manoeuvres and took me down the most awkward roads. I did everything right and was fairly smug thinking he couldn't possibly fail me, but he did. Failed me for passing too close to vehicles even though I drove the exact same way I did with my instructor. Said he nearly grabbed the wheel, which was a lie, and you either grab the wheel or you don't, his hands never left his pen and paper. Plus when I tried to talk to him about it he just kind of shrugged and got out of the vehicle.


Just keep going at it, try your best and focus, and what ever happens, happens.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Malek said:


> I know coworkers who are in their 30s+ who live happy lives despite not even having a car nor license or acquire one very later on in life. So why the pressure to pass now asap?


Never met someone who didn't have a car by 18. Even I did and I'm a loser.

Btw, I failed mine 3 times. I'm a low functioning human and can't do simple tasks that people with down syndrome can do. I'm truly a failure. You will pass eventually.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I used to know someone who failed his test like four times and he's driven all over Eurasia multiple times since that time for the Mongol Rally thing.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

You can take the test again. If it helps, remember that more people probably fail the test the first time than pass right out of the gate, so no need to put that pressure on yourself. If parallel parking is your problem (a very common problem people have when learning to drive, by the way), then focus on practicing that.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

most people take 2 or 3 attempts to pass the test so dont worry !

I passed first time : but I had gazzillions of hours of lessons beforehand : lots of people dont pass because they haven't had enough lessons: its not too much to do with skill really


----------

